
In India, life under coronavirus brings blue skies and clean air - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/india-coronavirus-delhi-clean-air-pollution/2020/04/10/ac23dd1e-783e-11ea-a311-adb1344719a9_story.html
======
sova
similar article on NPR without paywall
[https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/0...](https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/04/10/831592401/with-coronavirus-lockdown-indias-cities-see-
clear-blue-skies-as-air-pollution-dr)

